# Susan Weed and Comfrey



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Please watch these videos on Comfrey. I think that those who have had a little bit to do with comfrey will find these reminders but for those who do not know about comfrey it will open up your minds














Use with goats too!

Tam


----------



## Raisin Acres (Apr 8, 2012)

We use comfrey for everything here. Once it gets going it is impossible to kill...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Comfrey as Susan said at one time could not be used as readily as we do today. I have had numerous conversations about the damage that comfrey does to the liver and how it causes liver failure and that those thoughts were mislead. It USED to be that way. Comfrey can be eaten daily, actually should, but dried as an infusion works a little faster internally since most of the break down of the cell wall has already happened, the strength of the herb is also lowered however and why I prefer fresh as much as possible. A daily salad with comfrey leaf in it is sufficient as a dose to a healthier body. The trick to eating the leaf is to bruise it, this damages the hairs making it more palatable. Another thing you can do with comfrey is to add it in with collards, kale, spinach, and other leafy cooked greens. 

Sherri...my hubby can kill anything with a lawnmower or weed whacker

I am adding this into the small fields that we have out in the goat areas. 
Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Are there any other Herbs we should discuss?
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

How do you get it started? Seed?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Comfrey is a root, it spreads via root structure. A true comfrey will not seed or has less viable seeds.
Tam


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

could you give a real quick overview of the videos for those of us on SLOOOWWW internet?
I have comfrey growing finally but not sure about eating it? I had to use it last month when my 1 yr old burned 2 fingers on the wood stove... plastered them with raw honey and comfrey leaves - now they look great!! It was a bit of a fight to get him to stop licking the honey off though 
So I just add a little leaf to our salads every night??? OK for children too??
How about pick one medicinal herb per week and tell us about it???


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well the first one discusses Symphytum uplandica (Russian or Blue comfrey)is a hybrid that can grow up to 8ft. It was crossed over and over again by Henry Doubleday to free the pyrrolisidne alkaloids that were the cause of liver congestion from the consumption of comfrey. It also discusses how comfrey helps our skin be stronger which can break down from outside elements and our own psychological stressers. 
I will address the other videos later today 
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Susun is so wonderful. I have a hard time with YouTube, but managed to watch the first one. Very interesting. I'll try to watch the others too.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

In the second video Susan talks to us about making Comfrey infusion tea. One ounce dried comfrey leaf to one quart of boiling water and a touch of mint, cover and set for four hours to over night, then strain. Have some in the morning and again in the evening.
She goes on to tell us about its benefits in the second and third videos. Here is what comfrey helps; respitory, digestive, reproductive, joint, ligaments, muscles, tendons, skin, and even short-term memory. And jokingly she adds "other than that it does nothing"... :rofl as I love her sense of humor.

The third video is mainly about comfrey leaf tea and the benefits of it with colds and flu. She says comfrey strengthens our lung tissue to keep them from collapsing.

The fourth video talks about how disease builds in our bodies. It is due to the lack of our bodies making mucous. Without mucous the bacterias bred, instead of being dragged down from the sinuses through the esophogus and down to the stomach where the stomach acids kill the bacterias. We have to keep our bodies flowing

So why did I add the fourth video along with comfrey? 
Yes you can eat it raw in your salads, cut into 1 inch or so squares. I would think that it IS okay as I eat fresh comfrey in our salads (I put four large leaves in), pretty much daily we have salad. Hopefully Ashley will come on here with some other helpful insights.

Comfrey externally is an excellent coagulant. Smash a leaf up until it mushy and place directly to the bleeding cut or wound. Please do NOT chew it up and spit it on the wound for crying out loud! Comfrey is also great for thinning skin and decreases skin tears in the elderly. Add comfrey tincture to lotions as a direct path to your most exposed skin...your hands!
Tam


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I watched most of the vidoes. That lady is great :biggrin We love comfrey. we put it on wounds -people and animals. Make tea for fertilizing plants and its great in sitz bath after childbirth :/ when we moved to the farm it had almost overrun the back pasture. There was at least a good acre that was mostly all comfrey. 
My favorite livestock herbal writer, Juliett de Bairacli Levy recommends bruised roots be fed to animals with broken bones (2 handfuls daily), also pouring a strong comfrey brew over the bandages binding the break. A poultice can be made from the leaves for swelling and she also believed it to be a cure for internal haemorrhages including uterine.
The new shoots of the plant are supposed to be especially nutritious for people and animals. English gypsies fed a handful of roots to their cows and horses for a week in the springtime to bring them into bloom.

Straight from the book is this great quote "The truly great herb, comfrey has recently been condemned by scientists following unnatural experiments. Ignore their baneful findings." :biggrin


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, I need to give it a go on my stretch marks. I have such delicate skin that my stretch marks break down periodically and become painful. I deal with it by pulling my pants up under my armpits and wearing long shirts so there is nothing rubbing them :lol.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

"Please do NOT chew it up and spit it on the wound for crying out loud! '
Why not?? (Yes, I was THAT kind of child - now i have 5 of my own! )
And if it's good for colds/lungs, good for asthma too??
Stretch marks - I presume comfrey tincture - made with alcohol?? (I do echinacea, willow etc tinctures in alcohol)

I have to confess.... i thought susan Weed was some type of helpful weed that I hadn't heard of


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

For the main fact that the bacterias in our mouths is bad stuff


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

OH! well I thought that's what I was supposed to do with plantain - I presumed so the saliva could break it down ... woops but yay - that plantain tastes awful!!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know, I was taught the same thing but by golly once I took a couple of biology classes I figured it out real quick  Even spit on unbroken skin can cause infection through osmosis...amazing thing eh? Made with this layer to protect us but it is only semi protected
Tam


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

WOW ! I need a Comfrey start sprig ..... if someone grows it and the root is not too long .
this fall or spring tho as it's too dang hot now.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Linda I can get you a start and it will have to be my fall. Send me a PM with addy so I can mail it to you. 
Tam


----------

